# My 3 year old male retriever bit me today. What should I do



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry... resource guarding is not something that goes away with time, it's part of who they are. This is a training issue that must always be respected. Use a leash to remove the dog from the "prize" vs. grabbing the dog or the collar. Always be safe!
You might find a trainer to continue working on this problem but you must understand this is part of your dogs personality and if the treat is of high value there will always be the possibility of this sort of reaction. It's not personal and has nothing to do with the bond you two share... you invaded his personal space to get something he found very valuable.


----------

